# September 2021 Photo of the Month Winner



## snowbear (Oct 13, 2021)

Congratulations @SquarePeg for "Sunset Moonrise Sailboat"


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 13, 2021)

Thanks very much!


----------



## terri (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Space Face (Oct 14, 2021)

No surprise there for me.  Well done.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 14, 2021)

Congrats!


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 14, 2021)

Well done.....


----------



## Lez325 (Oct 14, 2021)

Nice image- well deserved win  

Les


----------



## PJM (Oct 14, 2021)

Congratulations.


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 14, 2021)

Yep, those big, giant moons always get ya.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 14, 2021)

Beautiful photo. Congrats!


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 14, 2021)

Great capture!


----------



## Warhorse (Oct 14, 2021)

Congrats!


----------



## zulu42 (Oct 15, 2021)

I love the way the sails interrupt the pink background. Congrats!


----------



## enezdez (Oct 16, 2021)

@SquarePeg Congratulations Well Done!


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 16, 2021)

Many thanks to all!


----------

